# Towbars



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi
Does anybody no if there is an "Off the shelf tow-bar" available for a Swift Sundance 590RS 2004 or they only "Custom Made"

Thanks Martyn


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Try www.watling-towbars.co.uk/

I got one from them for my car a couple of years ago and they were most helpful.

David


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the quick response, already phoned them and Armitage Trailers both only do custom fit for the sundance.

Martyn


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I asked this question when i needed a towbar, i was having the A frame fitted by Chris Cox (Birmingham) who came highly recommended by a lot of our members, and he pointed me in the direction of Mick Parkinson in Preston, the thinking being if he is saying he does a good job, he . does ,and has. By the way neither of them have met in case you think is a case of you rub my back and i will rub yours. Went to Preston, he lent us a car FOC and about 4 hours later we were sorted. First Class, will let you have the number if you p.m me.By the way i have a Swift Sundance 590 RS as well as you.


----------



## pgjohnso (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a 2010 Sundance RS590 (updated Spec) - Can anyone recommend a supply and fit service for towbar with electrics in the area of Lincoln or Warrington. Idea of cost would also be helpful.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

What do you want to use the towbar for? Some have very low carrying capacity. Swift for example fit a towbar to some motorhomes as factory extras and their carrying capacity is I believe less than 85kgs.

If you want to tow a trailer then that is not an issue.


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Try these Guys http://www.pwsacc.co.uk/motorcaravan-towbar.htm.

I had an excellent service, quick and cheerful, done in a day, but I expect you will need to ascertain availability.

HTH

Trev

ETA, sorry should have added, if you hadn't opened the link yet, that they are in Poole, Dorset. Nice place to stay and they too might allow an o'nite to have a full day's installation at the premises??


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

http://www.motorhometowbarslancashire.co.uk/

Freckleton, between Preston & Lytham St Annes.


----------

